# LED vs. Regular Bulbs



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Would LEDs work the same as a regular light? Ikea has these fabulous light strips that attach to pretty much anything and would work wonders for Amelia's light source.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LEDs are just fine! All it needs to do is be bright enough to show a difference between "day" and "night", no special lights needed like some reptiles.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet! One more excuse to go to Ikea!


----------

